# Finally, a few pics of my girls :)



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not the person who often takes pictures, but I took a few last night when I had the girls out for playtime and wanted to share   Here goes!



























































































Kiwi is definitely the most outgoing of the bunch followed closely by Faith. Stella is a bit more of a loner but still gets along well with Kiwi and Faith  They had a grand ol time with their shrimp ****tail yesterday. Kiwi really pigged out and ate more than her share, gotta keep an eye on her cause she's getting big!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all adorable. I love Stella's colouring. She is gorgeous. Kiwi looks like a busy body. Faith looks great and so healthy now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics love them all thanks for sharing


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are just wonderful! The one picture with the shrimp-is it Kiwi-well anyway hedgie looks like she is smiling! Beautiful hedgies. Nancy is funny-Kiwi looks like a busybody! Haaa


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments    

Kiwi is indeed a busy body  She is also a prolific butt sniffer lol!!! She's always smelling the other's butts hahaha, I guess it's not only dogs who do this!

Faith I think is another busy body, she seemed quite content to run around checking out the play area and didn't stop moving much. She's definitely regained more energy since healing from her operation, something I'm soooooo happy to see. Such a sweet girl and considering all she's been through, I'm so happy to have her in my family 

Stella is also very sweet but is quite shy now (used to be quite the explorer). I think it'll get better as she's almost finished quilling and just has a month or two before she's completely out of adolescence mode  She just needs a bit of encouragement to have some fun during playtime, or more time waking up maybe! (I get them up around 7-8pm)

The gang will be getting some baths tonight so I'll try to take some more pics of that tonight 

Shetland: Yes, that's Kiwi smiling when eating her shrimp  She goes bonkers for them (and other treats too!) She's quite the character and also quite a little piggy!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

lovely piccies - you have some gorgeous girls!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

they are all gorgeous. Bless little Faith shes looking so good and healthy. Well done Anny


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are all so sweet.  Great pics


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

They are all so beautiful! I love the first picture of the shrimp, she looks like she's got a big ol' grin on her face. :lol: 

And the first picture of the two little sea urchins looks like hedgehog humor. "She wants to take our picture? One, two, three, QUILLS!"


----------

